# What type of personality does your hedgie have?



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I read LizardGirl's book today. Thanks for the suggestion, by the way. It was an awesome read, very accessible & full of so much helpful information. I loved the section where she described the types of hedgehog personalities. Quinnton is an explorer when he's awake, but a cuddler when he's sleepy. He likes to crawl all over my husband, but with me, he just wants to curl up in the crook of my elbow and sleep all day. He even lets me touch his feet and face when he's sleeping in my arms.  What sort of personality does your hedgehog have? Will his personality change or will he always be this much of a sweetie? I sure hope he stays this precious.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi's mostly a cuddler when he's out of his cage with me. He will sometimes explore a bit, but never stray far from me. When he's sleeping he likes to be covered, mostly, so he will hide inside my shirt or inside my hoodie (unless I have him out in a t-shirt or something). He doesn't mind getting his ears touched, or his front quills, and he seems to enjoy getting his butt pet when he's sleepy/falling asleep, but the minute you go towards the skirt of his quills or towards his feet he will be awake and huffing :lol:

When he's in his cage at night, he is a running machine!
He runs for most of the night. When he isn't running on his wheel, he is pushing his little ball around the cage, squeezing himself into the small space between the wheel and the litter pan, or even going UNDER the litter pan... for fun.. :lol:

He also kind of just conks out where ever... Sometimes I will find him back in his cuddle sack, sometimes in his lego box house, sometimes under his wheel, and sometimes under the litter pan that is under the wheel :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

So, he's still a snuggle bug even though he's grown? That's good! I hope Quinn stays snuggly. His little belly is so warm, he makes a good nap companion.


Do you have pictures of this lego house? It sounds intriguing.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

My Smee is definitely a cuddler first  He will often explore new people, but with me he always wants to snuggle. I have a special blanket I use for cuddling time that I always take out, but he will usually crawl out and lay on my stomach and look up at me...and sometimes he'll crawl up under my hair and sleep! He's also very curious at times, and if I'm watching a video on my laptop I'll usually catch him staring at the moving pictures...especially if I'm watching LOST, he's like :shock: ...I think he secretly likes it 

He also likes to be pet pretty much all over; my boyfriend will sometimes rub him behind his ears like a dog, and he actually seems to like it! He even lets me pet his soft tummy when he's on his back. Such a sweetie :3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He's still a baby :lol: But he is around 4 months old 
Many hedgies stay cuddlers, so there is nothing to worry about ^-^
Yes, they do make great lap warmers  Mine doesn't stay on my lap though haha he will find the most peculiar places to settle down ^-^ I usually will let him go inside my sweater and then button/zip it up. He will roam around my waist until he finds a comfy spot. He seems to like it when his head is tilting slightly downward for some reason :lol:

It's something like this
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753301
I call it a lego house because you have to piece it together like a lego ^-^


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's always been, and still is a cuddler. She won't sleep on me without being covered up though, so she's typically in one of three places: Cuddled in one of her big fleece blankets, hanging from her fleece sling that I made to go around my neck, or wrapped up in the bottom of one of my huge t-shirts (or inside my shirt). She also won't stand for being touched or irritated while she's sleeping. Even if I move a little, I usually get reprimanded with a huff! :lol: 
I used to try putting her down on my floor in my room to see if she'd explore, and she only did once. Now if I put her down somewhere, she usually stays where I put her, like she's afraid to really go anywhere. If I have out and not covered up, she'll get cranky, and if I leave her uncovered for too long, she gets frantic sometimes, especially if something scares her.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love this thread 
Loken is friendly, tidy and explorer. Likes: Meal worms, his fleece blankets/igloo, having his quills pet, exploring. Dislikes: Cuddling, Strange voices and having his things rearranged.

Sandra is a friendly, slightly messy, cuddler. Likes: Cuddling, being pet, foot rubs, Meal worms, Cantaloupe and her sleepy hat. Dislikes: The sound of fabric rubbing together lol


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hester Sue is hard to tell, she's got a very wild personality and is more "leave me alone" than anything. Despite bonding time most nights, she always still balls up and hisses and pops at being touched and doesn't seem to want to come around. I think its due to the fact she didn't have any handling by humans until I got her, or just happens to be one of those cases of a hedgehog who doesn't care about their human. She use to cuddle with me when I first got her, but now she's usually crawling around on me, so I'd say she's an explorer, she loves my belt, its not leather but obviously carries a scent she enjoys, she'll tug and bite it and anoint. But she's a very vocal girl, sometimes when she's wheeling if I pass the cage, she'll stop and start clicking at me like "hey, quit disturbing me". In the end though she is a cutey and tough like nails. She also does get cuddly after I give her a bath and trim her nails, but I think its more thanking me for rescuing her from the dreaded water. Cage wise she's a runner, ignores any toys, she'll run, jump off, run a lap around the cage, ALWAYS sticks her head in the door of her house like she's checking on it, runs up to her loft where her food is, doesn't always eat or drink, again like she's checking on it, then back down and onto the wheel.

Loki of the North is definitely an explorer, he loves to snoop around my desk and sniff about. He was suppose to be a cuddler according to his previous owner but he's yet to sleep on me. I think with both hogs its the fact that I do not wake them up, I let them get up on their own and eat and poop before I nab someone out for bonding time. I'm a night owl so it works out well. Loki is more playful than his sister, he runs on his wheel but will nudge and push things around in his cage. For some reason he loves to climb on top of his shoe box house, I always put his little pop tent and a deep stainless steel dish I use for his mealies on top, and every morning I find them on the cage floor, far away from the house. He enjoys total darkness so I don't get to see it, plan on getting a security camera for his cage so I can watch him have fun.
He's pretty good about being handled, HATES being disturbed when sleeping but if he's up and I go to get up, unlike Hester he'll let me scoop him up, he might be on a little of the defensive side but calms down quickly.

Vera Lee, my hedgie who passed away was a major explorer. She had the fun of being loose in my room and she was like a wind up toy, constantly on the go. Never ever wanted to relax on me, wanted to check everything out. I called her my sleeper explorer because many nights she'd only explore for about 10 minutes, and then go right back to sleeping. Then she'd have nights she'd be up for hours. Never learned to use a wheel really good. She had a small half of box she'd get under and nudge up onto her back, and then walk around with it like a tank. She was also the best first hog anyone could have, never balled, clicked or popped at me. She'd huff when you first went to pick her up, but after a month or so she even stopped doing that, as long as I let her smell me first.

Right now my major downfall with my two is the fact I don't let them out onto my floor, I'm working 12 to 14 hour shifts 5 days a week and cleaning has been a problem, there's cat hair all the time that needs to be swept up, especially under furniture and stuff where they'd get into, so I'm avoiding letting them onto the floor due to hair possibly wrapping around their legs, Vera had that problem bad the first time I let her out, then I cleaned the room really good. I also need to invest in a playpen, right now bonding and playtime is usually on me in a laz-e-boy and my desk.

(If you notice in my signature picture, Loki on the left has his quills in a somewhat calm position, and Hester on the right has hers in the OMG position).


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Herby's just as strange as I am.

Bed: he hates to sleep in his hedgie bags and would rather sleep under them and use the top as his litter box :lol: He LOVES to sleep in an old t-shirt of mine. He prefers to be under everything instead of in them, but will crawl in and out of the hedgie bags now and again.

FOOD: I now feed him a mix of high quality cat food and spikes de-lite. He loves loves loves crunching on the food. He also loves to drink water, which I'm thankful for. I don't use any gatorade to entice him like some owners do. He loves to drink it from his rock water bowl or bottle caps, but never from a regular bowl (go figure).
PS: He loves being hand fed whenever possible.

TREATS: Burgers. Herby loves hamburger meat and I give him a teaspoon every week as a treat. He also loves mealworms and dried crickets. I tried live, but he looks at it then runs and hides like he's scared of it. He enjoys apples when he's in the mood, but that's not often. He hates chicken.

BEHAVIOR: He is a ball of energy at night. He runs in his huge wheel like there's no tomorrow, then he gets out, runs a full lap around his cage, then back into his wheel. He also loves to sniff the air a lot when he's out of his cage and around me, like there's a new smell every single day. He loves the nook between my neck and the couch when we have bonding time, and he hates being held in my arms right now because of his puberty and quilling phase. He chirps a lot when he's relaxed and sometimes purrs. It's cute. He's a huge digger, so I put crickets in fleece that's in a bowl with a cut out for him to climb into, and he goes to town! Right now he loves to bite shirts and cloth, his soft toy ball and his stuffed animal hedgehog in his cage. I think he may just end up as a biter.

Overall, I love him even though he's biting the s*** out of me right now. he's my baby!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

My orbie is an explorer for sure hes always smelling new things and running of to get them now matter what haha theres the odd times that he lays down near me but is more of an "mommy i give up exploring now" type thing then being cuddly haha cuz im always chasing him around and bringing him back  the only time he actually cuddles with me is after baths


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My little guy is an explorer mostly, and a reluctant cuddler. He has marked differences in behavior between when I wake him up for bonding time in the evening, and if I happen to catch him awake in the morning when I get up. Of an evening he's much more friendly (though "friendly" for him is NOT being a huffing spikey ball) whereas if I see him out an about in the morning he'll immediately curl up and huff until I either manage to get him out of the cage or leave the room.

Charley likes to explore around me, climbing up and down arms and legs, over my back and in my hair if I lay out on the bed during bonding time. If I put him in a playpen he'll run to his hedgie bag and hide, no exceptions. If I keep the hedgie bag on my lap, he'll crawl in and doze off, but the slightest movement has him awake and alert again.

He's definitely a runner, I bought one of Misty's wheels for him to replace his old one, and he's a maniac on the wheel requiring a mix of high-fat cat foods and nightly mealies to keep him in a I I shape. He also likes to nose around with toys, esp little matchbox dump trucks, in which I usually hide a mealie once they go to the alien stage and can't wiggle out and get away.

Dislikes include water/baths, me touching his feet, and loud noises/sudden movements (aka my 4 year old son ^_^). 

Overall he's a bit aloof at times, but I love him to pieces and devote my spare crafting time to sewing new liners and goodies for him!

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My little Cholla is a snuggle-bunny. The only time he's interested in running around is when I am trying to take a picture of him. :roll: We wake him up every night about the same time. He gets a thorough tickling from Daddy & then settles down on my lap for the night. He gets a few mealies for putting up with Daddy's tickles, then finds himself a comfy spot. He'll doze & let me pet him. If he sticks a leg out, he doesn't mind too much if I touch it. But he HATES it when I try to touch that cute little nubby tail. He'll tuck his butt in quickly. He LOVES it when I gently stroke one finger from his nose up to the top of his head. His eyes get heavy within a few seconds. It's one of my most favorite things about him. 
He's very friendly to everyone he's met so far - with the one exception of his vet. Only met her one time & he balled up so tight & popped & hissed the entire visit. 
His adventures at night are unknown to us, as he is in the guest room. However, I hide treats & every morning his cage is mess. And so is his wheel. He loves that thing. (Thanks Larry!) Will sometimes find him sleeping under it. 
We have tried to sneak up on him at night so we could watch him wheel & he always knows we're coming. He just stops running & waits for us. 
He's only "bitten" a couple times. When we first brought him home, my husband had cronic Dorito-hand. Hehe. We figured that out after reading another post. 
He's a picky eater, but has discovered a love of mealies. We both love so much & are always eager for our time with him every night.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, I want to snuggle all of your hedgies! I discovered last night that Quinn really enjoys me rubbing under his chin.  He also likes the smell of his dad's belt and will get his face next to it and dig like he's trying to get under it. I'm not sure if it is real leather, but he's in love with the scent of it.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus has moods: sometimes he cuddles, but mostly he explores. He is always puffed into a ball when I pick him up, but as soon as he realized it's me he uncurls and will sit in my hand as he assesses the situation.
His nightly activities, apart from wheeling, are mostly unknown to me as he needs complete darkness and silence before he will start moving around. Right now he is housed in the bathroom (temperature and light are controlled for maximum comfort) so when I get up in the middle of the night sometimes I catch him on his wheel. He always looks guilty when he gets caught, and just sits there completely frozen.
He is picky about food and apart from his kibble likes chicken, mealies, and fried egg. He wants nothing to do with fruits, vegetables, yogurt, etc.
He is pretty laid back over all and doesn't mind new people or being cuddled or exploring. When I got him he was already well-handled and he stayed peaceful even through quilling, which I am glad of! Today he is 5 months old.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My signature sums it up. But to expand on that, Riley absolutely loves people. EVERYONE. He is all over them, snuggles, sniffs, sleeps. I took him to work briefly one day to show him off to my friends and they could not believe it. He chirps when he hears my voice and I scoop him up for cuddles. He burrows in my shirt, my hair, a blankey, my armpit if I'm laying on the sofa, he just wants to press up against me and sleep, I'm so in love with Riley.

Much is huffy but settles down pretty quickly now, still makes the huffy noise but then wants to explore or sleep depending on his mood. Quills will be down but huffy noise, its really funny to me. ppffft pffft pfft...bright eyes happy face, just doin' the sound.

Whyte hates me. We've made progress and have come to the understanding that he hates me and I love him. He has chosen my daughter instead, but that's fine.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> Whyte hates me. We've made progress and have come to the understanding that he hates me and I love him. He has chosen my daughter instead, but that's fine.


sounds like Sweetie and my mom.  she really loves him.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil is a snuggler, who likes to keep his head covered and sleep in my dad's armpit. (He loves my dad. He'll run across the bed to him when he lays down.) Basil does't like his face touched, but he's slowly letting my mom give him foot rubs.

The only time Basil is in explorer mode is at 10:30 pm when he wants his dinner. :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

When Quinn is snuggling with me, especially when he's crawling around on my shoulders under my hair, he makes a noise that sounds like he's trying to nurse. Is that just because he's only recently weaned or is it a happy noise? It's a sucking/chirpy noise.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi does the same ^-^

But usually it's because he's... erm, having his boy time >_>
Or he does it when he's finally settled down and found a comfy place, and is ready to fall asleep :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i wish my boy was a cuddler i have never really been able to cuddle with him hes always running around everywhere!! once or twice hes layed down beside me but other then that nothing! and he doesnt really like to be pet he pops and hisses  darn lol we'll have to work on the cuddle factor


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully, he'll chill out on the exploring and become a cuddler as he gets older.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i hope so too  but since i got him from a petstore that didnt know ANYTHING about hedgies hes been much harder to handle then one that has already been socialized. And im not sure how old he is hes already been through his quilling stage with the petshop i guess or maybe even before he got there (cuz i would visit him everyday and i didnt notice it  ) hopefully i can charm him into trusting me enough to actually have a cuddle once in a while lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie is an explorer. he does cuddle with me, but that's not really in his nature. he's a hyper, fast, curious, high-strung hog, with loads of personality. he's the drama king material. my mom and i are always amazed at how different he is around me. he puts up with my stepdad to some extent--he actually lets him pet him--but that's about it. likes: mealies, chicken, watermelon, egg, shrimp, cuddles with his mama, his wheel. dislikes: being out in the open, being woken up.

my mom is bonkers about Sweetie. needlessly to say, i am notoriously bonkers as well. :lol: 

Harvey is remarkably well-socialized--well, except for the biting. it's weird like that. quiet waters run deep or whatever.  he's calm and it's been hard to really get him interested in anything. he's a spirited digger though. his just puts his little heart into digging.  likes: crickets, egg, shrimp, cuddles, digging, stretching his delicate paws. dislikes: any motions above his head, any motions that are even remotely abrupt.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw this and had to comment.  

Quilly is definitely an explorer. >.> 
He'll roam just about anywhere and tends to favor going towards the edge of my bed. But I always have to push him away, and guess where he goes again? lol 
He's also a cuddler when he's tired, which is always really really cute. He fell asleep in my boyfriend's pocket once, and it was adorable. He liked to climb all over me and anyone else he gets used to. 

But man, does he get huffy!! If I wake him up to play with him or take him for his bath, he's huffing all over the place! :lol: But once I get him in his bath he calms down and is trying to get me to "save" him out of the water. He hates baths. lol. It's funny! 

Over all, my little guy is sweet. But definitely has a temper. :roll:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine is definitely a cuddler, if I try to put her in a playpen, she`ll just go in a corner and do nothing. She sleeps in my arms or on my belly, in a blanket and she loves to be petted on her back and head. Often she does this little sound like a sigh when she`s sleeping on me, it`s the cutest thing. Like Kashi, she likes to have her head a little downward when she sleeps on me, she`ll place herself across my belly near the edge with her head hanging down a little. I have to watch her because once she was very close to the edge of my stomach and while sleeping she kept stretching and moving slowly toward the edge until she just fell on the couch. It was the funniest thing, she had this look on her face like she didn`t know how the heck she got there. :lol: She also looked a little insulted that I was laughing at her.  

She`ll let me watch her eat and drink but never going to the bathroom or running on her wheel. In fact, I once tried to spy on her while she wheeled by doing as if I was going out of her room but staying and when she realized I was still there she growled at me! Very loudly and I didn`t know she could do that. :shock: She let`s other people pet her if I take her first and calm her but only if we`re at my house. I brought her at work once before a vet`s appointment and I couldn`t make her get out of her ball and she kept huffing like crazy. The vet has to put her in a tray with a little water to get her out of her ball. She really hates it there. 

Zoé is a very energetic hedgie. She`s not exactly an explorer but she`s almost always moving. If I put her in a playpen, she won`t play with the toys but she`ll do laps or run the length of the pen. When she`s in my lap, she won`t try to get away but most of the time she`ll walk from one side to the other or sit with her nose in the air, sniffing. She eventually settles down and falls asleep on me but she`s a very light sleeper. The only place she`ll let me pet her, and only when she feels like it, is on the side of her head, over the blanket. 

She`ll let anybody watch her in her cage with just a desk lamp on. As long as she can run and wheel, she doesn`t care who`s watching.  She`s too curious to stay balled up long, even outside of the house. Also, she likes to growl at me from her igloo while I clean her cage every morning. She`s not a morning hedgie.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Clémentine is definitely a cuddler, if I try to put her in a playpen, she`ll just go in a corner and do nothing. She sleeps in my arms or on my belly, in a blanket and she loves to be petted on her back and head. Often she does this little sound like a sigh when she`s sleeping on me, it`s the cutest thing. Like Kashi, she likes to have her head a little downward when she sleeps on me, she`ll place herself across my belly near the edge with her head hanging down a little. I have to watch her because once she was very close to the edge of my stomach and while sleeping she kept stretching and moving slowly toward the edge until she just fell on the couch. It was the funniest thing, she had this look on her face like she didn`t know how the heck she got there. :lol: She also looked a little insulted that I was laughing at her.
> 
> She`ll let me watch her eat and drink but never going to the bathroom or running on her wheel. In fact, I once tried to spy on her while she wheeled by doing as if I was going out of her room but staying and when she realized I was still there she growled at me! Very loudly and I didn`t know she could do that. :shock: She let`s other people pet her if I take her first and calm her but only if we`re at my house. I brought her at work once before a vet`s appointment and I couldn`t make her get out of her ball and she kept huffing like crazy. The vet has to put her in a tray with a little water to get her out of her ball. She really hates it there.
> 
> ...


how do hedgies growl?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lexie is an old gal and she is a sweetheart. She is spoiled rotten and gets syringe fed nightly. I swear she has a clock in her cage because if I am late with the food, she puts her paws on the bars of the cage and glares at me as if to say, hurry it up. 

Lucy is Lexie's daughter. She likes to pretend she is shy but really she isn't fond of being petted. She is curious or I guess the better word would be nosey. She is okay at playtime with the other girls but she prefers her own company more. 

Miki is a little doll. She is a petite girl and full of life. She will cuddle for a short while but then wants to explore. 

Pixie is reaching her elder years as well but it doesn't slow her down. She is a social girl who will cuddle and likes to be petted. 

Kendi is Pixie's mom and she used to be very much the same personality but she has become a bit more shy in her old age. 

Tribble is a sweetheart. She is Miki's sister from a different litter. Tribble is social and likes to explore as well as cuddle. 

Gladys is a doll. She is super friendly and never raises a quill about anything. She is a busy girl and is always on the move. Cuddle is not in her vocabulary. She loves loves loves being out with the other girls. 

Brie is a friendly gal and will settle down and cuddle. She likes some of the other girls but likes her space during playtime.

KeiLei is blind but you would never know it. She loves to cuddle and settles right in. She likes being with the other girls as well which is surprising since she can't see them.

Daisy is a little old gal who is very much showing her age. She will settle down for a cuddle as long as she is allowed to do all her business first. She has always been a sweet little girl.

Yuri is a great big love of a boy. He loves to sprawl out and cuddle but he too needs to be allowed to finish his business first. 

Cactus is a little old man who is slowing down with age. He is a sweet sweet boy and he too knows how to tell time and is waiting for his evening treat. 

Willie is a Tumbleweed. He is a very sweet gentle boy who will cuddle but prefers to explore.

Waylon is also a Tumbleweed. Waylon is a sweet gentle boy too and loves to snuggle in and cuddle as long as his head is covered. He seems to think if he can see around, he needs to be off doing things. 

Jake is a shy boy and does not like to be handled. He has his social moments on his terms and will explore as long as it's hands off. 

Herisson Ford is a big love of a boy. He loves to cuddle and be petted, especially after a bath. 

I think I've mentioned everyone.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Olympia said:
> 
> 
> > Clémentine is definitely a cuddler, if I try to put her in a playpen, she`ll just go in a corner and do nothing. She sleeps in my arms or on my belly, in a blanket and she loves to be petted on her back and head. Often she does this little sound like a sigh when she`s sleeping on me, it`s the cutest thing. Like Kashi, she likes to have her head a little downward when she sleeps on me, she`ll place herself across my belly near the edge with her head hanging down a little. I have to watch her because once she was very close to the edge of my stomach and while sleeping she kept stretching and moving slowly toward the edge until she just fell on the couch. It was the funniest thing, she had this look on her face like she didn`t know how the heck she got there. :lol: She also looked a little insulted that I was laughing at her.
> ...


I've heard Kashi growl too :shock:
He only did it once though, when he first arrived at my house. I reached in to do something in his cage, and it was at night, and he flipped out and went super territorial. He bit me too :shock: but not hard enough to draw blood. I think I just scared him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nancy, I love to read your posts about all your hedgies!  With all the hedgehogs you've owned, it's fun to read about your experiences with these little guys, and just in your group, it shows how amazingly different hedgehogs can be.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love this thread! If/when we get to adopt Zoey, I can't wait to discover her personality too. Nancy, I'm so glad you took the time to post. I bet it was difficult not to write a book. I love hearing about all the different personalities of everyones hedgies. They are such amazing little gifts of spikey love.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Fracturedcircle, it really sounds like a dog growling, except less loud. When Clémentine did it, it was clear she was really mad and she did it only that one time but Zoé does it on a regular basis and it's just a warning that I'm bugging her. Which is pretty ungrateful of her because she usually does it while I'm cleaning her cage.  It's never followed by any sign of agression. I'm really lucky, neither of my girls have ever tried to bite me, even when I'm trying to cut their nails and they're clearely annoyed. Clémentine bit my shirt once but it was my fault, I had dropped salad dressing on it and had forgotten to change. She thought it smelled yummy and wanted a taste.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex discovered my husband's gold necklace and pendants around his neck while they were bonding, and now has a habit of always biting and nibbling on the pendants and chain! He also nibbled a bit on my hubby's neck tonight :lol:

Anyone else have a hedgie that likes jewelry?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We've had Zoey long enough now that I'm getting to know her personality. Zoey is a very sweet girl. Does not like to be petted and is always mad at me for taking her out. She's upset for a little, but she's so curious that she can't stand to stay balled up. That little nose will start twitching , then pretty soon the legs. I think that she's more of an explorer. If she's in my lap, she likes to burrow under things, quite often she will try to burrow into my tummy & it tickles. Or she will run full speed up my shirt & get behind my neck.
She is such a clean girl. Never any poop on her wheel. Never any crumbs in her bowl. I have tried to hide treats for her, but she won't eat them if they aren't in the bowl. :roll: 
She loves her cuddle house & mealworms. Goes crazy for mealworms.


----------

